# Stand Athletic FC Haslingden Lancs - June 2008



## CHEWY (Jun 17, 2008)

Had a look around the old Stand Athletic Football Club.
This is on the outskirts of Haslingden in the Rossendale Valley, Lancashire.

This was the former home of Haslingden FC, but was taken over by
Whitefield-based Stand FC, from the Finnair Manchester League.

The site covers a 4.8 acre area and includes...

A run-down two-storey clubhouse complete with viewing balcony,
Two large changing rooms,
Function room with licensed lounge and dance floor,
A floodlit, overgrown football pitch,
An outdoor synthetic training pitch, a stand, 
One turnstile,
Car park.



on with the pics...


Outside


Main Building







View from behind the goal






Stand






Turnstile






Pitch






Cheeseburger please






All weather pitch






Seating for the fan(s)  







Inside


Downstairs bar area






Flojets






Pump gauges






Seating area






Changing room






Showers






Ladies bogs






Urinals in the gents






Stairwell






Large upstairs function room






** MACRO ALERT ** Golden goal rubber stamp






And on that note... Time to leave






a not bad little explore


----------



## double-six (Jun 17, 2008)

A lot of fans at that match lol! When did it close?


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 17, 2008)

perhaps the fan just hasn't realised the game has finished  

it shut in 2004.
think it's on the market still for around £700,000


----------



## BondGirl (Jul 3, 2008)

I never realisd there was the whole inside area to that. And i spent an hour stood outside tht bloody place. Bugger!


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 3, 2008)

it stunk inside 

found out the owner lives on the Isle of Man 

when did you stand outside it? X


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 3, 2008)

CHEWY said:


> perhaps the fan just hasn't realised the game has finished





I must've missed this report backalong. Unusual explore and lots of nice interesting bits to look at. Love the building in the first photo and the turnstiles. Nice one, Chewy.


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Foxy 

The local kids still use the all weather pitch to have a kick around.
glad to see them putting it to some use, instead of trashing the place.

i think its downfall was.. it is a bit out of the way for people to go to watch the matches,
and with other function room for hire places nearer to civilisation, then i bet they got snapped up for do's before this place got considered.

X


----------



## Stealth_Snapper (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice. Sorry to lower the tone a bit but that must've been one bad curry to do that to the toilet pot.


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 9, 2008)

Not arf Monsieur Toppy.

nice to see you here


----------



## DJhooker (Jul 14, 2008)

I like the pics dude, someone always has to break the toilet!


----------



## Random (Jul 18, 2008)

Very interesting, nice one. The pitch looks a bit like Celtic Park, only in better condition.


----------



## firemansam1820 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Can you Help*

I am trying to locate the owner of this building, can anyone shed any light?


----------

